# Uplay neu installiert, spiele weg.



## pixel85 (29. August 2013)

Hallo,
Ich habe Uplay neu installiert, da es einen Fehler hatte und nicht mehr starten wollte. Nach der installation habe ich mich wie gewohnt angemeldet. Aber alle meine Spiele waren weg. 
Ich habe von einigen Spielen den Produktschlüssel erneut eingegeben, da hieß es die Produktschlüssel würden schon von einem anderen Benutzer benutzt.
Ich habe den Kundendienst bereits gemailt, der lässt aber auf sich warten. Deswegen frage ich: Weiß jemand was man in so einem Fall macht?


----------



## biosmanager (30. August 2013)

Bist du sicher, dass du noch in deinem Account eingeloggt bist? Hatte das Problem mal bei EA, dass ich plötzlich mit einer ganz anderen E-Mail angemeldet war.


----------

